# Is A 10 Gallon Tank Big Enough For A Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko?



## Kieran!1234 (Jan 10, 2017)

I was just wondering if a 10 gallon tank would be bigger enough for a smooth knob tailed gecko thanks?


----------



## Buggster (Jan 11, 2017)

A 10 gallon tank is the minimum size for a single adult Gecko.
As always, bigger is always better for the animal, so a bigger tank wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kieran!1234 (Jan 11, 2017)

Buggster said:


> A 10 gallon tank is the minimum size for a single adult Gecko.
> As always, bigger is always better for the animal, so a bigger tank wouldn't hurt.


Ok thanks


----------

